# Index 645, Sylmar, CA.



## Ripdog38 (Feb 26, 2019)

Man does this look good. Much beefier than the Heald I looked at. 








						INDEX 645 Vertical Manual Milling Machine
					

Manufacturer: INDEX Model: 645 Serial #: 11520 Table: 9" x 46.5" Travel: 12.25" x 33.6" Spindle Variable Speed: 2700 RPM max/1HP 230v 3 phase)/(220v 1 phase) Weight: 2000 lbs Dimensions: L60" x W66"...



					losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 26, 2019)

Now that looks like a nice mill! And a couple hundred less! I just read up on it and not only is it heavier duty than a BP the parts are still available. Thinking about redoing the garage? And have a rigger move it?


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 26, 2019)

The 645 is a really nice all around mill.


----------



## Ripdog38 (Mar 20, 2019)

Went to look at it this weekend and damn is it nice. Super smooth running, quiet, clean. Last 10 years were in a machinist home garage. R8 collet, 12” knee, shipped 3/9/66 per Wells Index. Really debating this.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 20, 2019)

Interesting that doesn't come up in CL anymore. Guess he's not all that interested in selling?


----------



## Choiliefan (Mar 21, 2019)

Or sold it, perhaps?


----------



## Ripdog38 (Mar 21, 2019)

Nope, up under a new post 3 days ago. https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/hvo/d/san-fernando-index-645-vertical-manual/6844011299.html


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 21, 2019)

Ripdog38 said:


> Nope, up under a new post 3 days ago. https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/hvo/d/san-fernando-index-645-vertical-manual/6844011299.html


uh oh, still debating ?


----------



## Ripdog38 (Mar 21, 2019)

I know I should just get it.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 21, 2019)

well I tried again just putting in "mill" "milling machine" in LA and SF valley CL and it doesn't come up. Your link works but I have no idea how you found that as outside of that specific link you have a general search on my machine anyway, doesn't come up. weird. That is the nicest, cleanest mill on CL right now IMHO.


----------



## Ripdog38 (Mar 21, 2019)

My biggest hold up is that I would like to find one slightly smaller. Model 40 or Rockwell 21-100.


----------



## ezduzit (Mar 21, 2019)

Ripdog38 said:


> My biggest hold up is that I would like to find one slightly smaller...



Seems a mistake.


----------



## Ripdog38 (Mar 21, 2019)

ezduzit said:


> Seems a mistake.



I know. I’m sure if I had a smaller mill that eventually I would want one bigger. And at the price of the smaller mills, this would be the best deal. I may grab it.


----------



## ezduzit (Mar 21, 2019)

To do precision work, not necessarily large work, you want a heavy machine. You are proposing to pass up a good deal on a great machine so you can wait to possibly find an inferior one. A mistake.


----------



## richl (Mar 22, 2019)

Variable speed, nice size table, very stout, 1hp... the footprint of this machine over the Rockwell is similiar. Wish it were near me, it would already be in my shop making chips


----------



## Ripdog38 (Mar 25, 2019)

Well it is on the trailer heading home. Stopped for dinner due to the 2.5hr drive each way. Broke a strap which I found when we stopped but it still did not move as the other straps were holding strong. 1.5hrs left till home. Got 14 R8 collets for another $200 and grabbed a new Mituoyo digital caliper for $100. $2100 into it and I’ll post a thread once daylight.


----------



## ezduzit (Mar 25, 2019)

Sounds like a fair price. Congratulations.


----------



## richl (Mar 25, 2019)

Sounds like you made a great choice. My south bend mill is in the same weight range and power rating, I love mine.  Yours looks to be in much better condition.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Mar 25, 2019)

No pics ! are you fibbin  ??...................


----------



## Ripdog38 (Mar 25, 2019)

Got lucky and the construction crew across the street took $40 and used their forklift to take it out of the trailer and put in the garage.


----------



## Ripdog38 (Mar 25, 2019)

I’ll start a thread in the MFGR forum.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice  !!!..........................


----------



## yarrrrr (Mar 26, 2019)

What a beaut! Wells index finally posted all manuals on the site https://www.wells-index.com/manuals.


----------

